# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Dark_Angel's Sig service

## Dark_Angel

Well, I wasn't going to do this but Poofy said I should so here I am. Here is some examples of some Signatures I have done.

**


*
*




*

*










 So What I need from you is this:
Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:
Subject:
Name: 
Comment (optional): 
Animated: (Yes or No)
2 or more colors you would like:

If it takes awhile then please don't flame, I won't be able to do any tomorrow, but I have the whole weekend. 

Thanks! =D

----------


## Poofy

Yay, you did it. Just be patient alot of people will come.

----------


## Joetherogue

Very nice.
I like 2 and 4 although i do not need a sig just stoppin by for some good comments  :Big Grin:  For no apparent reason +2 rep

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Very nice.
> I like 2 and 4 although i do not need a sig just stoppin by for some good comments  For no apparent reason +2 rep


Thanks for the Rep, And I like 2 and 4 as well.

----------


## Synyster

Render: Picture of Arbiter (sorry could not find link)
Subject:Halo
Name: Unreal
Comment (optional): 
Animated: (Yes or No)Yea, if you can make bullet holes then make them appear and dissapear over the arbiter like hes being shot
2 or more colors you would like: You Decide, Be Creative

----------


## Obex

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: this and this i dont mind wich you use if you cant use both
Subject: Bleach
Name: Obex
Comment (optional): I am a world befor i am a man
Animated: (Yes or No) No
2 or more colors you would like: Blacks and oranges of course i dont like giving artists limtations so work how you like

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: this and this i dont mind wich you use if you cant use both
> Subject: Bleach
> Name: Obex
> Comment (optional): I am a world befor i am a man
> Animated: (Yes or No) No
> 2 or more colors you would like: Blacks and oranges of course i dont like giving artists limtations so work how you like


Here you go Obex, I hope you like it.

Here is the link http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...itsafded-1.jpg

Unstable I'm working on yours, Looking for a good render.

----------


## Flÿ

Render: Orc Warlock in Champion's Dreadgear but with Bloodfang Helm
Subject: WoW
Name: Pwnchop
Comment: None
Animated: No
Colors: Red and Black theme to go with the armor or something you think would look nice

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render: Picture of Arbiter (sorry could not find link)
> Subject:Halo
> Name: Unreal
> Comment (optional): 
> Animated: (Yes or No)Yea, if you can make bullet holes then make them appear and dissapear over the arbiter like hes being shot
> 2 or more colors you would like: You Decide, Be Creative



Hmmmmmmmm.......I can not seem to find a good Arbiter Render....Can you please pick something else? Or find a render? I am so bad at searching for stuff....

----------


## Synyster

Sure, sorry lol my internet was messed up last night ill search now

----------


## Synyster

Here, Arbiter - Portrait by ~NMac1983 on deviantART

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render: Orc Warlock in Champion's Dreadgear but with Bloodfang Helm
> Subject: WoW
> Name: Pwnchop
> Comment: None
> Animated: No
> Colors: Red and Black theme to go with the armor or something you think would look nice


Ok heres yours


And heres the Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...fbtitled-1.jpg

Im getting started on yours unstable.

----------


## Flÿ

Nice work! +rep

----------


## Dark_Angel

Ok Unstable, the render was Kind hard to work with but I got something. Seems my Animation thing is messed up at the moment so Couldn't get the animation, Here's what I got: 




Was kinda hard to make the background "Halo" like... 

Heres the link http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...uton12/asd.jpg If you want something else just say so.

----------


## fakey

> i love u fakey i will make u a sig with your wow pic duel weilding The Twin Blades of Azzinoth and this is a pic of it

----------


## fakey

or this will be ok dark angel

----------


## Dark_Angel

Dude I never said that

----------


## Dark_Angel

> or this will be ok dark angel


Im not making you a signature because a 9-year-old kid that probally doesnt even know where to put the signature

----------


## Airwavez

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: I don't have a picture but was wondering if you can find something Hunterish
Subject: Hunter that is about to fire his or her bow
Name: Arrowslight
Comment (optional): None
Animated: (Yes or No): Yes please, something glowing green.
2 or more colors you would like: Greenish/Black

If you can PM me with an idea you have please do  :Big Grin: 

Also +rep if I like it a lot ^_^

----------


## fakey

u are a *****ot u think im 9 years old well ***K you

----------


## xxwarexxx

Those, i must say are some sick ass signatures

----------


## Obex

> Here you go Obex, I hope you like it.
> 
> Here is the link http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...itsafded-1.jpg
> 
> Unstable I'm working on yours, Looking for a good render.


awsome + repage

----------


## Dark_Angel

> awsome + repage


Thank you. 




> Those, i must say are some sick ass signatures


Thanks




> Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: I don't have a picture but was wondering if you can find something Hunterish
> Subject: Hunter that is about to fire his or her bow
> Name: Arrowslight
> Comment (optional): None
> Animated: (Yes or No): Yes please, something glowing green.
> 2 or more colors you would like: Greenish/Black
> 
> If you can PM me with an idea you have please do 
> 
> Also +rep if I like it a lot ^_^


Working on it.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: I don't have a picture but was wondering if you can find something Hunterish
> Subject: Hunter that is about to fire his or her bow
> Name: Arrowslight
> Comment (optional): None
> Animated: (Yes or No): Yes please, something glowing green.
> 2 or more colors you would like: Greenish/Black
> 
> If you can PM me with an idea you have please do 
> 
> Also +rep if I like it a lot ^_^


This work for you?




If you like here's the link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ruton12/67.gif

----------


## Airwavez

Yah I love it +rep mate

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Yah I love it +rep mate


Glad you like it. =D

----------


## pyrojunkie

Render: http://www.wizards.com/magic/images/...8ED/Sizzle.jpg
---AND---
http://www.wizards.com/magic/images/...Incinerate.jpg
Subject: Fire and evil and people going like OMG! lol
Name: PyroJunkie
Comment: This would make you my best friend if you could combine those two artworks and make some devilish sig!
Animated: Im not sure, I dont really know what would be animated, if there is something that you think would look animated added to it, please do!
Colors: Red, Black, and Fiery orange

----------


## Disturbed

Render: http://www.************.com/images/n...pons/rogue.jpg
 Subject: WoW
Name: Disturbed
Comment (optional): 
Animated: Yes
2 or more colors you would like: Whatever looks best :P

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render: http://www.wizards.com/magic/images/...8ED/Sizzle.jpg
> ---AND---
> http://www.wizards.com/magic/images/...Incinerate.jpg
> Subject: Fire and evil and people going like OMG! lol
> Name: PyroJunkie
> Comment: This would make you my best friend if you could combine those two artworks and make some devilish sig!
> Animated: Im not sure, I dont really know what would be animated, if there is something that you think would look animated added to it, please do!
> Colors: Red, Black, and Fiery orange


Here it is:



Hope you like it!
Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ruton12/56.gif

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render: http://www.************.com/images/n...pons/rogue.jpg
>  Subject: WoW
> Name: Disturbed
> Comment (optional): 
> Animated: Yes
> 2 or more colors you would like: Whatever looks best :P


The link is not working for me. Please find another one, Or just describe the rogue that you want because I have Wow Model Viewer

----------


## pyrojunkie

OMG! awesane sig! TY! yea i said awesane, thats awesome mixed with insane
i tried giving +rep but i accidentally hit enter before actually clicking the amount of rep to give, so it gave you none  :Frown:  sorry, but ill give you the rep asap

----------


## Dark_Angel

> OMG! awesane sig! TY! yea i said awesane, thats awesome mixed with insane
> i tried giving +rep but i accidentally hit enter before actually clicking the amount of rep to give, so it gave you none  sorry, but ill give you the rep asap


Thats Fine and I'm glad you liked it.

----------


## Dark_Angel

Man I'm bored...I need some work to do. Come on people!

----------


## Dark_Angel

There you go!(He sent me a PM for this.)

Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ruton12/90.gif

----------


## Assisted

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4743/halo3ui9.jpg
Subject: Halo's body
Name: Assisted in the lower left corner
 Animated: (Yes or No): If it means the font like glowing neon then yes
2 or more colors you would like: Grayish white and black

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4743/halo3ui9.jpg
> Subject: Halo's body
> Name: Assisted in the lower left corner
>  Animated: (Yes or No): If it means the font like glowing neon then yes
> 2 or more colors you would like: Grayish white and black
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Colors you gave me didn't match the Render so I did something on my own. Hope you like it


Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...titled-1-2.gif

----------


## Dark_Angel

> The Colors you gave me didn't match the Render so I did something on my own. Hope you like it
> 
> 
> Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...titled-1-2.gif



Here I redid It cause I didn't like what it looked like.



Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ruton12/88.gif



Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ruton12/89.gif


Couldn't decide what color to choice so here's to colors.

----------


## Assisted

All three are awesome, but you spelled assisted wrong in the last 2, but anyways +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Dark_Angel

> All three are awesome, but you spelled assisted wrong in the last 2, but anyways +rep


Oppss I'll fix it

----------


## Dark_Angel

> All three are awesome, but you spelled assisted wrong in the last 2, but anyways +rep




There, And heres the link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ton12/67-1.gif

----------


## Assisted

Very nice, thanks again.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Very nice, thanks again.


My pleasure, Its what I enjoy doing. And thank you for getting something for me to do.

----------


## Assisted

No problem and *checks if sig works ;P*

Edit: woot it works, great job  :Smile:

----------


## Flÿ

If you need something to do:
Render: Akama
Subject: WoW, Evil? (themes of Black Temple if possible)
Name: None but if you feel like adding something feel free to do so (like pwnchop or something)
Animated: Yes if you can make his eyes glow
2 or more colors: Something to match Akama's look and feel

thanks in advance ^_^

----------


## Dark_Angel

> If you need something to do:
> Render: Akama
> Subject: WoW, Evil? (themes of Black Temple if possible)
> Name: None but if you feel like adding something feel free to do so (like pwnchop or something)
> Animated: Yes if you can make his eyes glow
> 2 or more colors: Something to match Akama's look and feel
> 
> thanks in advance ^_^


Hope this works for you. Couldn't get the eyes to glow though. Kept messing up.


Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...uton12/895.gif

----------


## Flÿ

Looks great! +rep

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Looks great! +rep


Glad you like it and its what I enjoy doing.

----------


## cripling

Love it if you could make one with a tauren mage or just an cool looking undead one with a frosty theme and my name in fiery blue :P?

----------


## Assisted

> Love it if you could make one with a tauren mage or just an cool looking undead one with a frosty theme and my name in fiery blue :P?


Look at the first page and follow his template.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Love it if you could make one with a tauren mage or just an cool looking undead one with a frosty theme and my name in fiery blue :P?


Please put your request in the way of my first post in this thread.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Love it if you could make one with a tauren mage or just an cool looking undead one with a frosty theme and my name in fiery blue :P?


I went ahead and did it because I needed something to do.
Hope you like it.



Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...uton12/6y7.gif

----------


## Dark_Angel

Bump............

----------


## Dorgur

*Render: Night Elf Rogue with Tier 5 or 6 with 2 glad pummelers or 2 untamed blade u choose* 
*Subject: Death Scene*
*Name: " Gail" and smaller text " The Deathbringer"*
*Animated: Can u animate the text plz? TY* 
*2 or more colors: Icy Evil or Bloody Evil Blue white black or red dark red black*

*THANKS!*

----------


## Dark_Angel

> *Render: Night Elf Rogue with Tier 5 or 6 with 2 glad pummelers or 2 untamed blade u choose* 
> *Subject: Death Scene*
> *Name: " Gail" and smaller text " The Deathbringer"*
> *Animated: Can u animate the text plz? TY* 
> *2 or more colors: Icy Evil or Bloody Evil Blue white black or red dark red black*
> 
> *THANKS!*


This work for ya?

*

Link:
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...2/Lovingit.gif
*

----------


## Bennyrub

*Woah, your sigs are awesome! Hope you can make me one 
Render: Nightelf rogue in any tier, i want it like a funny business card
Subject: wow
Name: Header saying 'horde extermination services' and then my name and a pic of nelf rogue and then underneath in smaller text it could say ' call 0800-555-1337pwnage' Thats my idea 
* *Animated: If possible, whatever you think is best. Thanks alot 
2 or more colours: Dark red and black plz 
Good luck and thanks alot 
*

----------


## Dark_Angel

> *Woah, your sigs are awesome! Hope you can make me one 
> Render: Nightelf rogue in any tier, i want it like a funny business card
> Subject: wow
> Name: Header saying 'horde extermination services' and then my name and a pic of nelf rogue and then underneath in smaller text it could say ' call 0800-555-1337pwnage' Thats my idea 
> * *Animated: If possible, whatever you think is best. Thanks alot 
> 2 or more colours: Dark red and black plz 
> Good luck and thanks alot 
> *


Does this work?



Link:
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...Lovingit23.gif

----------


## Satchmo

could you make a tutorial on how to make these sigs cause i love them and i want to make them too +rep if you do

----------


## Bennyrub

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/BENWAL%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/BENWAL%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.jpg[/IMG]


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mrrankin*  
> _Woah, your sigs are awesome! Hope you can make me one 
> Render: Nightelf rogue in any tier, i want it like a funny business card
> Subject: wow
> Name: Header saying 'horde extermination services' and then my name and a pic of nelf rogue and then underneath in smaller text it could say ' call 0800-555-1337pwnage' Thats my idea 
>  Animated: If possible, whatever you think is best. Thanks alot 
> 2 or more colours: Dark red and black plz 
> Good luck and thanks alot 
> ...


That is awesome but could you change Mrrankin to Shadow? thankyou

----------


## Dorgur

*Quote:*
*Originally Posted by Dorgur* **
_Render: Night Elf Rogue with Tier 5 or 6 with 2 glad pummelers or 2 untamed blade u choose 
Subject: Death Scene
Name: " Gail" and smaller text " The Deathbringer"
Animated: Can u animate the text plz? TY 
2 or more colors: Icy Evil or Bloody Evil Blue white black or red dark red black

THANKS!_

*This work for ya?

**

Link:
**http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...2/Lovingit.gif*




**

*Yeh its awsome but maybe a render change its kinda bad quality no offence or anything but maybe this* *http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-1693*
*And maybe Better text Like Ur sig* 
**
*And if u dont mind maybe a background change to match the render THAT WOULD BE FRTICKEN SWEET IF U CA DO THAT!!!!*

*LOVE UR SIGS BTW!*

----------


## Dark_Angel

> *Yeh its awsome but maybe a render change its kinda bad quality no offence or anything but maybe this* *http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-1693*
> *And maybe Better text Like Ur sig* 
> *And if u dont mind maybe a background change to match the render THAT WOULD BE FRTICKEN SWEET IF U CA DO THAT!!!!*
> 
> *LOVE UR SIGS BTW!*





> That is awesome but could you change Mrrankin to Shadow? thankyou


Here you go guys, I had to remake both of them, hope you like them.


*

Links: 1. http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...Lovingit67.gif
2.
http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...lovingit98.gif
*

----------


## Dark_Angel

> could you make a tutorial on how to make these sigs cause i love them and i want to make them too +rep if you do



Hmm...I think about it, Might do it this weekend.

----------


## Satchmo

cool i would love that!

----------


## Dorgur

Ty Dark Lovin It +rep Indeed Btw Gave U Sum Already

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Ty Dark Lovin It +rep Indeed Btw Gave U Sum Already


No problem! I LOVE making Signatures! And Thank you for the Rep.

----------


## Dark_Angel

Bahh! Bump Bump Bump!!!

----------


## Hallowsend

Dark i will take care of your bumpage from now on.

Um for now I 2g2 to bed but tomorrow! yes, tomorrow I will take care of bumping you.

----------


## Nosferattu

Signature:

A picture that looks somewhat like this:
http://communibuild.com/pumpkins/pat...re-eyes-sm.jpg

(Doesn't have to be that one if you can find one that looks better or is easier to work with cause that one is blurry. Would be nice if it was evil eyes like that though because of my text  :Smile: )

background: Something Dark and Foreboding

Size: 500x130

Text: Nosferatu
Deep into the darkness peering, long I stood there wondering, fearing.

Any font that is creepy but still readable

If you wouldn't mind could you make a wallpaper as well that looks somewhat similar to the sig?

Thanks in Advance  :Smile: 

+rep when you're done

Obion

----------


## Hallowsend

Bimp - Bemp - BUMP!

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Signature:
> 
> A picture that looks somewhat like this:
> http://communibuild.com/pumpkins/pat...re-eyes-sm.jpg
> 
> (Doesn't have to be that one if you can find one that looks better or is easier to work with cause that one is blurry. Would be nice if it was evil eyes like that though because of my text )
> 
> background: Something Dark and Foreboding
> 
> ...


Couldn't fit all the text in there. So I just did your name.
Hope ya like it-


Link- http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ovingitmok.gif

----------


## Kelzs

Awsome Sigs! Hope you can make me one

Render(A.K.A Picture): Alliance Druid Cat Form, Attacking, dont have Picture/link
Subject: Feral Druid / World Of Warcraft
Name: Kyzer
Comment (optional): 
Animated: Yes or No) Yes, Can you Make <The Ravens> Flash in an out under Kyzer, like a guild name?
2 or more colors you would like: Red And Black

Thnx! ^^ :wave:

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Awsome Sigs! Hope you can make me one
> 
> Render(A.K.A Picture): Alliance Druid Cat Form, Attacking, dont have Picture/link
> Subject: Feral Druid / World Of Warcraft
> Name: Kyzer
> Comment (optional): 
> Animated: Yes or No) Yes, Can you Make <The Ravens> Flash in an out under Kyzer, like a guild name?
> 2 or more colors you would like: Red And Black
> 
> Thnx! ^^ :wave:


Well here it is, Hope ya like it.



Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ovingitlol.gif

----------


## Hallowsend

Dark - Sorry for working you so much, but there are no good halloween windows xp themes out there. i was just wondering if you knew how to make them or can make them?

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Dark - Sorry for working you so much, but there are no good halloween windows xp themes out there. i was just wondering if you knew how to make them or can make them?


Hmm...Themes themes themes...Im not sure If I know how to make them, which probally mean I don't know how..Sorry, If I could I would but unless theres some type of Tut you show me, I won't be able to make them.

----------


## Kelzs

Man it ROx!!!! THANKS!!!

----------


## Nosferattu

> Couldn't fit all the text in there. So I just did your name.
> Hope ya like it-
> 
> 
> Link- http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ovingitmok.gif


Omg... So Epic. You rock!

Thank you so much!

----------


## shade599

Render(A.K.A Picture): Something like 
http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/2834/heroddpu9.png, Herod doing /yes emote
Subject: Herod, Scarlet Crusade
Name: Shade
Animated: Yes or No) Yup, can you make it flash between "Shade" and "The Scarlet Crusade" ?
2 or more colors you would like: Red and White!
Try to make the words and the red you do close the the crimson-like color that the Scarlet Crusade uses :biggthumpup:
Oh, and use the Scarlet Crusade logo in the backround

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render(A.K.A Picture): Something like 
> http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/2834/heroddpu9.png, Herod doing /yes emote
> Subject: Herod, Scarlet Crusade
> Name: Shade
> Animated: Yes or No) Yup, can you make it flash between "Shade" and "The Scarlet Crusade" ?
> 2 or more colors you would like: Red and White!
> Try to make the words and the red you do close the the crimson-like color that the Scarlet Crusade uses :biggthumpup:
> Oh, and use the Scarlet Crusade logo in the backround


Ok, Ill do yours Tomorrow night, Im going to bed now.

----------


## shade599

Cool, thanks

----------


## UnHoly Alliance

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:Femal NE hunter, at the left of pic, shooting right towards a scorpian. Shes wearing the lvl 70 pvp set with the vallanos bow.
Subject:?
Name: Celestyna
Comment (optional): 
Animated: Yes
2 or more colors you would like: Red &Black

----------


## Volcano

Dark angel could i get my signature sooN?

----------


## Volcano

Guitar Hero Signature GH 3 Pictures with Lou and Viking if you can. and slash in the middle

----------


## yoyo10105

Render: T3 blood elf with cool weps
Subject:WoW
Text: Jahi Text 2: Proud Member of MMowned
Animated: Yes
Colors: Red and Black (make it bloody scraches on ice if possible)

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render(A.K.A Picture): Something like 
> http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/2834/heroddpu9.png, Herod doing /yes emote
> Subject: Herod, Scarlet Crusade
> Name: Shade
> Animated: Yes or No) Yup, can you make it flash between "Shade" and "The Scarlet Crusade" ?
> 2 or more colors you would like: Red and White!
> Try to make the words and the red you do close the the crimson-like color that the Scarlet Crusade uses :biggthumpup:
> Oh, and use the Scarlet Crusade logo in the backround


Here you go, Sorry it took so long, had stuff to do..Oh and I changed it a little to make it look a little cooler...



Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...Happytimes.gif

Now Im starting on the others.

----------


## Imsh

i have tried to make my own i have tried to follow your instructions but i just don't think my gay version of photoshop will cut it. 



 So What I need from you is this: something that looks like this, http://images1.filecloud.com/203480/Imsh.gif but just with newer gear and not killing a gnome. you can put anything in there. Whatever you love to kill put it in there.
Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: Same background as http://images1.filecloud.com/203480/Imsh.gif or anything the same and darker
Subject: Hunter killing anything you'd like
Name: Imsh
Animated: (Yes or No) Yes
2 or more colors you would like: w/e you think will make it look cool 

 :Smile:  ty

----------


## Illidan_000

DarkAngel you are really good I want a animated signature with Illidan somethin cool and the text Illidan_000 . Thank you.

----------


## Dark_Angel

I AM NO LONGER TAKING REQUESTS FROM LAZY LEECHERS..
I am sorry to all the people who requested signatures but I am no longer giving service to the lazy leechers. You must have 10 or more rep to get service from me.
I am taking this action because of three reasons:
1. You have not Contributed enough to MMowned.com
2. You can not give rep 
3. I don't want to spent my time making something to someone who might leave MMowned.com the next day.

And I repeat again: I AM NO LONGER TAKING REQUESTS FROM LAZY LEECHERS. YOU MUST HAVE AT LEAST 10 REP TO GET SERVICE FROM ME.

----------


## Illidan_000

hey I have 10 rep and soon more can you make a animated signature for me please . With Illidan and the texts to be animated like Illidan_000 and then Owns . (I'm not a Lazy Leecher  :Frown: )

on this render :

----------


## Dark_Angel

> hey I have 10 rep and soon more can you make a animated signature for me please . With Illidan and the texts to be animated like Illidan_000 and then Owns . (I'm not a Lazy Leecher )
> 
> on this render :


]

Does this work for you?


Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ovingit678.gif

----------


## Illidan_000

Omfg Is Awsome Cool +reppppp


BTW you make Animated Avatars 2?

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Omfg Is Awsome Cool +reppppp
> 
> 
> BTW you make Animated Avatars 2?


Sure. Hold on a second.

----------


## Illidan_000

Thanks because I want a cool animated avatar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Omfg Is Awsome Cool +reppppp
> 
> 
> BTW you make Animated Avatars 2?




Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...ovingit673.gif

----------


## Illidan_000

Hey thank you very much and sorry for my rank again I dunno whats happening I think a bug...

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Thanks because I want a cool animated avatar


Haha, your a lazy Leecher again.

----------


## Illidan_000

I'm Lazy Leecher because its a bug...Flying_Piggy told me that it will be fixed...

----------


## Dark_Angel

Bump Bump Bump

----------


## shade599

> Here you go, Sorry it took so long, had stuff to do..Oh and I changed it a little to make it look a little cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...Happytimes.gif
> 
> Now Im starting on the others.


Sweet, +rep!

----------


## Illidan_000

can u make userbars?  :Big Grin:

----------


## windybone

> can u make userbars?


Somebody has allready told you in your very own thread that they are usually made on a website. Try googling userbar or create your own userbar or something?.. 
OR... You could use that green search button at the top and type in 'userbar' and you would find this nice thread by Flying Piggy.. http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...photoshop.html :S

----------


## Illidan_000

nah I want some one to create my user bar :P

----------


## Teh_Homer

So really you have no clue how to do animations. Scrolling/glowing text is not animation. Sorry. All you do is crappy cutting of Render -> crappy filter made background + crappy text that glows. I'm sorry if this was harsh..but can't you do anything else? All your sigs ARE THE SAME.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> So really you have no clue how to do animations. Scrolling/glowing text is not animation. Sorry. All you do is crappy cutting of Render -> crappy filter made background + crappy text that glows. I'm sorry if this was harsh..but can't you do anything else? All your sigs ARE THE SAME.


Wow, your the only Person who thinks this, And if your so good then where is your work? And my signature are not all the same, I just do what the people request. Your an Idiot and have no clue on doing signatures.. Every1 loves my work, but now I see why your a lazy leecher.

----------


## XxSanchenxX

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...experament.gif that as back ground and put this pick on each side of the becakground http://pcmedia.gamespy.com/pc/image/...3050911195.jpg
Subject: world of warcraft
Name: Iris-Sanchen
Comment (optional): 
Animated: (Yes or No)Yes
2 or more colors you would like:Blue/red

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...experament.gif that as back ground and put this pick on each side of the becakground http://pcmedia.gamespy.com/pc/image/...3050911195.jpg
> Subject: world of warcraft
> Name: Iris-Sanchen
> Comment (optional): 
> Animated: (Yes or No)Yes
> 2 or more colors you would like:Blue/red


Sorry. If you didn't read you have to have 10 or more rep to get service from me.

----------


## XxSanchenxX

geez k well ty anyways

----------


## Teh_Homer

Lazy leechers can't use signatures anyways.

----------


## Dark_Angel

Bump Bump Bump.....

----------


## Dark_Angel

Bump Bump [email protected]

----------


## Dark_Angel

I AM MOVING THE REQUIRED REP DOWN TO 5! 
Got to thinking.. And thought 5 was enough rep for someone to request a signature from me (And got barely any business =/)

----------


## Kelzs

Woot nice new Sig Dark_Angel.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Woot nice new Sig Dark_Angel.


Thanks. Took me awhile to make =/

----------


## iccy

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: Warlock t6 if this helps you ------> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/d...enshot_101.jpg
Subject:WoW
Name:Iccy
Comment (optional):
Animated: (Yes or No): yes please
2 or more colors you would like: red black

+rep when done!
Thanks

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: Warlock t6 if this helps you ------> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/d...enshot_101.jpg
> Subject:WoW
> Name:Iccy
> Comment (optional):
> Animated: (Yes or No): yes please
> 2 or more colors you would like: red black
> 
> +rep when done!
> Thanks


HEre you go.

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/b...n12/WOwlol.gif

----------


## iccy

awesome I luv it!
+rep
EDIT: wow I need to spread some rep.. I will rep you asap ugh so sorry

----------


## Illidan_000

Hey I like this kind of signature 

i request if u want one with illidan and the text Illidan_000 but the images change and I want that 2 with Illidan ^^ I rep

----------


## Dark_Angel

bump bump bump.....

----------


## Disturbed

http://www.************.com/images/n...e/a2_rogue.jpg there u go angle ;P

----------


## Kuanh

So What I need from you is this:
Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: Could I get a rogue in t2 (Bloodfang) and a mage in t5 (Tirisfal) standing back to back, if possible. Otherwise just the mage part will do ^^.
Subject: World of Warcraft
Name: Nexo
Comment (optional): Its all coming back to me...
Animated: (Yes or No): Yes
2 or more colors you would like: Red/Black

----------


## iccy

+Rep Dark Angel!

----------


## TriNeaX

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link:Alucard Hellsing - Google Image Search
Subject:Hellsing
Name: TriNeaX
Comment (optional): Wouldnt mind if you include Seras Victoria from the series aswell 
Animated: No
2 or more colors you would like: Dark Red and/or black

Just tell me if its a no can do

----------


## fireguild1

I'll get back to you whenever I become a Corporal. Which would be after I get 5 rep

----------


## dallepower

Nvm.. I don't think i've got 5 rep  :Frown:

----------


## Zokmag

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: Gnome with Pala T3 dual wielding rags hammer kinda like marlos avatar! I would like if it was in attack position!
Subject: Gnome Paladin
Name: Zokmag
Comment (optional): 
Animated: (Yes or No) Sure (if wow is animated o.O)
2 or more colors you would like: Black red

----------


## TriNeaX

bump bump bump

----------


## Illidan_000

Zokmag go to DA'sGraphics - Powered by vBulletin there u can contact him  :Smile:

----------


## Dark_Angel

Illidan, Please don't post the website link, matt is already mad at me for doing that. But Guys, I kinda made a new Thread about this....oh well, I'll hop to it.

----------


## quickx

Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: 
Subject: QuickX
Name: QuickX
Comment (optional): 
Animated: Yes
2 or more colors you would like: Red, Light Blue, and Black

----------


## Massimiliano

> Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: 
> Subject: QuickX
> Name: QuickX
> Comment (optional): 
> Animated: Yes
> 2 or more colors you would like: Red, Light Blue, and Black


*Hehe matey - Thats no render and thats a 10hr job to make with that render... Renders are transparrent bg's with the dude only*

----------


## HolyBeast

So What I need from you is this:
Render(A.K.A Picture) Link: Female Ne druid in arena season 1. Then have her fade out and have a tree of life fade in
Name:Zomghealsftw 
Comment (optional): 
Animated: (Yes)
2 or more colors you would like: Green, and for the border could u have a bunch of little leaves? 

+rep when done

----------

